
Ask HN: Anyone up for mock interviews - 100-xyz
Hi,
Im preparing for a google phone tech interview.  Anyone interested in mock interviewing one another?
leisenming AT protonmail DOT com
======
otras
Similar to interviewing.io, Pramp is another site that pairs interviewees
together for practice phone interviews with a shared document to type in. It
also lets you play the role of interviewer for half the session which is a
good experience.

[https://www.pramp.com](https://www.pramp.com)

------
jtchang
Not sure why umbs's comment is marked dead. Has some more links that seem
useful.

------
100-xyz
Anyone else interested in mock interviews?

------
haidrali
I am up, sent you an email

------
Delete-Prod-Log
[https://interviewing.io](https://interviewing.io)

This is exactly what you are looking for. Good luck.

I'm in the same state, got many calls from Google interviewers. I am a little
slow in coding hard problems on codeforces. Another couple of months n I shd
be good

~~~
jtchang
It looks cool but they are in private beta right now?

